# ازاى تجذب اى بنت ليك ؟ ( ممنوع دخول البنات )



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*بوص يا برنس انا هكلمك على شويه حاجت كده نفزها بالحرف الواحد اوكى  و ميهمش لو فى اول كلمك مع حببتك من قلمين على وشها بس بعديها ابعد علشان رد الفعل تقريبا هيبقى مساوى لفعلك على العموم احنا مبيهمناش نبداء بقى 




1 ـ أذا كانت البنت حنونة وعطوفة :ـفاقتل أبويك لكي تصبح يتيما...وبالتالي تستثير عطفها وحنانها.

2 ـ اذا كانت قوية وشرسة :ـفاحضر سلفا عصا قوية وانشرها حتى تكاد ان تنكسر.....
اذهب بالعصا المعنية وانتظر امام باب مدرستها حتى موعد خروجها.... أول ما تخرج البنت من باب المدرسة اضرب راسك بالعصا ( التي تكاد ان تنكسر) ودعها تنكسر على راسك...واصرخ بصوت عــــالي :ـ
انت فين ياااا راااامبو ...انا وراك والزمن طويل..!

3 ـ اذا كانت البنت مدمنة دراسة(ذكيه!)فانهال امامها على أخيك الصغير ضربا..بحجة انه لا يفقه شيئا في معادلة المفاعل الذري!!!!!
------

كيف تجذب عقل الفتاة :ـ1 ـ أذا كان عقلها من حديد
فالحل هو المغناطيس

2 ـ اذا كان عقلها خشب.-.فاعتبر نفسك مسمار..وحاول انك تثبت فى عقلها..
-------
كيف تثبت شخصيتك امام فتاةوالله يا شباب كل واحد وطريقته..!
متروك المجال والحرية لكم
------
كيف تتخلص من فتاة ؟؟؟؟
1 ـ اذا كانت البنت عنيدة :ـفراهنها على انها ما تقدر تعيش من غيرك!

2 ـ اذا كانت البنت ؟؟؟؟علمها انك بتلاقيلها واحد احلى منك يستاهلها..

3 ـ اذا كانت البنت مؤدبة جدا :ـفهمها انه الي انتم قاعدين تعملوه ده عيب..وما يصحش!!

وهذي اهم الطرق .. وعاادى انتم وشطارتكم


مع الاعتذار لكل البنات

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا بضحك
***********


منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــقول​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يا سامح 
الحق استخبي انت بقة علشان انا هلم بنات المنتدي ونيجي نموتك 
بس من الضحك
كوميدي*


----------



## dark_angel (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*يعنى انا بشكرك على النصايح الميه ميه دى*
*و انشاء الله البنات هتضربنا قريب*​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب يا سامح
> الحق استخبي انت بقة علشان انا هلم بنات المنتدي ونيجي نموتك
> بس من الضحك
> كوميدي*



*نورتى يا قمر

والحمد لله انى ضحكتك كدة

ميرسى مرورك​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *يعنى انا بشكرك على النصايح الميه ميه دى*
> *و انشاء الله البنات هتضربنا قريب*​



*ميرسى مرورك يا باشا

وعيب عليك تقول كدة


احسن يصدقوا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*حلوه النصائح اللي هتدوينا في داهيه دي


مرسي ليك ياقمر

​*


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك مايكل 

وخليك شجاع وواجه الموقف​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جميلة جدا النصايح دى


----------



## sameh7610 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> جميلة جدا النصايح دى



*ميرسى مرورك يا برنس​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نصايح فى الجون 
هتوديهم فى داهيه *​


----------



## sameh7610 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نصايح فى الجون
> هتوديهم فى داهيه *​



*لالالالالالالالالالالا

مش ممكن انا بنصح بس 

اللى عاوز يسمع الكلام يسمع 

واللى مش عاوز ميسمعش

ميرسى مرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد حلوة اوى 
انا هكافئك بالمثل ده "ابعد عن كل البنات تختفى من عندك كل المشكلات"
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت هايل جداومشكور لابعد الحدود...........


----------



## mr.hima (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*احنا مش هننضرب وبس وهنموت من الضحك .....لية بس يا عم كدة تجبلنا الازية ... يا عم الحج البنات مفترية .....مفترية*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى اووى مينا على المثل

ومرورك الجميل

وميرسى اووى مستر هيمه لمرورك الجميل

ومش عوزك تخاف كدة

خليك راجل مهما يكونو مفترين احنا قدهم وقدود​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه
بجد حلوة يا سامح 
بس انت كده بتقوي عين الشباب علينا 
دا احنا والله مساكييييييين  *


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مساكين مين بس يا حجة

دوة على راى هيمة مفتريين

هههههههههههه



ميرسى مرورك يا قمر​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي يا فمر علي الموضوع الجميل 
لس هافولك
لو البنت عاملة انها مش بتحبك قوي 
اتقل عليها اكتر هتجري وراك
ولما تقابلها متعرفهاش انك كان نفسك 
تشوفها
اتقل عليها
هههههههههههههه


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ايوااااااان كدة لوقا

ادى الافكار ولا بلاش

بس ساعات بتؤدى للانفصال نهائياً 

خلى بالك مش كل البنات تعمل الوضع دوة معاهم

حسب الشخصيه اللى قدامك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور اخي سامح
جامدين​


----------



## sameh7610 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى مرورك كليم

ديما منورنى يا باشا​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه
طيب اقولكم على حاجة بس ما تحكوا للبنات اللي في المنتدى اني قولتلكم عليها ...لاحسن يقلبوا علي!! 

البنت دايما بتحب الشب اللي يكون تقيل عليها (طبعا بالعقل..يعني مش يكون تقيل كتير..وسط  )
لانها بتحس حالها امام شخصية غامضة.. و هادا الاشي بيخليها تتقرب منه اكتر لحتى تكتشف هالشخصية.
كيفني معكوااااا   *


----------



## sameh7610 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> طيب اقولكم على حاجة بس ما تحكوا للبنات اللي في المنتدى اني قولتلكم عليها ...لاحسن يقلبوا علي!!
> 
> البنت دايما بتحب الشب اللي يكون تقيل عليها (طبعا بالعقل..يعني مش يكون تقيل كتير..وسط  )
> ...



*اكملك انا

بعد ما البنت تعرف الشخصيه الغامضة اللى قدمها

بتبتدى تعبره زى اى حد 

وتدور على شخصيه غامضة تانيه تقابلها وتتعرف عليها

ميرسى مرورك يا قمر​*


----------

